# Any experience of defrosting 5 day blastocycts?



## oneunited (Feb 10, 2005)

I had a successful IVF cycle 2 years ago and feel very lucky and humble after reading some of the posts.  As I had mild OHSS we took the embryos to 5 days to see if the OHSS settled down - which it did.  We had 2 grade 1 blasts transfered which resulted in our beautiful little girl. Of the remaining blasts, 6 were frozen - 5 x grade 1 and 1 x grade 2.
I'm now about to have a FET.  Has anyone any experience of defrosting blastocycts?  I hear lots of stories about defrosting 2 day embies then letting them develop into blastocycts, but not many stories of the defrosting blastocycts.  We're going to thaw in batches of 2 and see what happens.  I don't want to waste any


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

Hiya

I also got OHSS first cycle and actually had to cancel transfer - we had 3 5-day blasts frozen and unfortunately none of them survived the thaw for an FET.  I wish someone had warned me that this was a possiblity as I was shocked and gutted when I got the phone call to say that we couldn't proceed.

On my third IVF again I got OHSS although managed to have one blast transferred and had 9 frozen.  Like you we thawed them in batches and we ended up using up 5 to get 2 to put back.

My embryologist has said that blasts are quite delicate so the success rate is about 50% - I just think it's good to be warned of the possibilities.  I realy hope that yours make the thaw and you get another BFP.  

Mustard
x


----------



## Effigy (Apr 16, 2008)

Just to chime in here:

I've had three fet's so far with blast! One was a bfp, but turned into a blighted ovum and 2 BFN.  I am currently on my tww with my last 2blasts on board .  Hey, i know LOTS AND LOTS OF women on boards i've been on who used blasts and had great success. Actually, a blasts is suppose to be the bestest thing ever when it comes to transfers, so i should say u are lucky and your chances are good!


----------



## oneunited (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks Ladies. I'm trying to be positive and realistic. I think because it worked first time with me and the embryos are from the same batch, perhaps I have got my hopes up too much.  Hope the 2ww passes quick for you both and you have a BFP.  Hopefully me too. Where are you having t/x. I'm at St James Leeds


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hello, I'm new to this forum and just wondered oneunited what your outcome was.  I have a 19 month old daughter from my first IVF, I've just had a BFN from my last recent fresh cycle but I had one blastocyst frozen.
I start sniffing 9th June in prep for the transfer and like you I am really worried about the thawing of my blasto.  I can't seem to find much written by other ladies about their success rates with this.  I'm just willing for it to survive the thaw and if it does i can feel more positive about the FET than i did during the last fresh cycle. 
Any experience or stories gratefully received.
Thanks
Tamsin xx


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

On my fresh cycle I had one grade 1 blast transferred which resulted in a BFN.  Two months later I defrosted two grade one blasts which survived the thaw 100% which resulted in my daughter Emily who is now 1 month old.

Wishing you lots of luck


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Congratulations on Emily. just proves alot of it is just down to luck.  Thanks for posting.  It all helps towards feeling positive.  
xx


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Just thought I would share my story.

I had donated FET on 26th may and had 2 x day 5 hatching blasts transferred, both thawed successfully and I got a   yesterday. 

Roo xx


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi

Roo congratulations!!! Fab News

Onunited i know some clinics freeze day 2 but many others freeze day 5, which i understand are better beacuse these are the embies which are more likely to implant. there is always a risk with the freeze thaw and some clinics have better success rates with day5 others with day2, its worth asking clinics about that. my clinic do day 5 and have good success rates. i think your idea of a couple at a time is good and i wish you all the best    

Mani


----------



## oneunited (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks all for your words of encouragement. Tasmin, when is your FET?  Mine is planned for 17th June. I start the Gestone injections tomorrow.
Roo- fab news, congratulations
Snowdrop - your story is very encouraging.  Congratulations


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hi Oneunited, not sure what date my FET is yet, not entitely certain of the timescales.  I will be on the tablets next week and i think that's for about 2 weeks isn't it? I guess it will prob be sometime in early July then.  You've not got long to wait then, how you feeling?
Congratulations Roo, that's fantastic news, so may even be twins!!!  Enjoy your pregnancy and telling everyone your news.
Tamsin xx


----------



## Mrs MM (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi Oneunited

I had 2 day 5 blasts defrosted yesterday and transferred at The Lister in London.  They both survived the thaw in exactly the same condition as when they were frozen (Both grade 1, 1 fully expanded, 1 half expanded)  I was told that they had a 94% chance of surviving the defrost.

I am now waiting to do my POAS test on 19th June, 9 days post transfer)

Good luck 
Mrs MM


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

we thawed 2 blasto & all was well. 100% rate Even achieved a pregnancy.


----------



## Delia_B (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi

Just popped on to say that I had 2 six day blasts defrosted yesterday which both survived and were transfered today.

Onunited good luck with your FET this month    

Mani - we meet again!

Nat xxx


----------



## oneunited (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks for all your replies ladies. We had 2 defrosted today and both survived the thaw.  One looked slightly better than the other but the hospital said they didn't regrade at this stage. After much deliberation, we decided to have 1 embryo transferred.  Fingers crossed Nat and Mrs MM that we all get a BFP.  Good luck with the tx Tasmin.  Keep us posted


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Fantastic news!! I've been checking on here all day to see how you had done.  Well done you, Bet you are delighted.  Good choice with the choosing of only one.  I have and will be doing the same thing.  
Make sure you post on here as much as you can during your 2 ww to update us on your symptoms.  Hopefully I'll be in the same boat as you soon, just waiting for AF to start the tablets.
     

xx


----------



## Mrs MM (Nov 17, 2006)

Just to let you know that I did a test today (2 days early with Clearblue Digital) and I am Pregnant !!!!!

Good luck Oneunited with your 2WW and hopefully you get a positive as well.


----------



## Delia_B (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats on the thaw and all the best for your 2WW

Congrats on your BFP Mrs MM

Nat xxx


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Congrats Mrs MM on your BFP and good luck Nat for yours!!

Tamsin xx


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Mrs MM 

Fab news!!
Nat hope it goes well!!!

Mani


----------



## oneunited (Feb 10, 2005)

BFN today I'm afraid - gutted. It just seems down to luck and this time it wasn't my turn to be lucky.  At least I have Isobel which is more than some ladies + 4 frosties so its not over yet.  The odd thing is I feel pregnant - got that dragging sensation - maybe its just the lining of my womb?
Best wishes to you all x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sorry hun


----------



## oneunited (Feb 10, 2005)

A BFN for me this time - gutted.  Good luck to you all xx


----------

